# Kandy Reds....



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Kandy Reds, Burgundys etc.....lets see whats out there, hopefully this ain't a repost :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

heres a 62 roof i just finished, kandy apple red..


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

That looks nice bro, I'm looking for a Red for my Caddy and I want to know which would look the best over what basecoat, probably gonna do a silver base....


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jul 6 2009, 12:11 AM~14390006
> *heres a 62 roof i just finished, kandy apple red..
> 
> 
> ...



In the LAST pic, how did you achieve the floral pattern? steps? That in bad ass, I know you use lace(or whatever that material is called). How id you get the flowers to show up red and the surrounding dark


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 6 2009, 02:17 PM~14392777
> *In the LAST pic, how did you achieve the floral pattern? steps? That in bad ass, I know you use lace(or whatever that material is called). How id you get the flowers to show up red and the surrounding dark
> *



The background is actually the bright colored base. Lay the lace over it and spray the darker color. That way when you remove the lace, the actual pattern stays the bright color, while the surroundings is the dark color. I did a blazer once and I used silver with flakes as the base, then sprayed white. It didn't look too bad, but I think I should have used a darker color than white.


----------



## kraw3zdh4yhorse (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jul 6 2009, 11:17 AM~14392777
> *In the LAST pic, how did you achieve the floral pattern? steps? That in bad ass, I know you use lace(or whatever that material is called). How id you get the flowers to show up red and the surrounding dark
> *


TO GET A NICE LACE PATTERN SPRAY SOME 3M ADHESIVE ON LACE THEN LAY IT ON THE CAR ...AND SHOOT


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

What other reds are out there????


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

My Homies ride


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14452677
> *My Homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE RIDE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14452677
> *My Homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car. Most gangster Regal Ive seen so far on the streets!


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14452677
> *My Homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

hok candy
gold base


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 12 2009, 10:09 PM~14453632
> *hok candy
> gold base
> 
> ...


Looks good Dino, thats pretty much what I'm lookin for....


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

a few kandy I've done


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14452677
> *My Homies ride
> 
> 
> ...



damn it very clean


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

mine


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:30 AM~14615504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets see some more Kandy Red rides


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CANDY APPLE RED AND CANDY BRANDY WINE OVER A SILVER FLAKE BASE AND ROSE BASE


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 7 2009, 10:25 PM~14709217
> *CANDY APPLE RED AND CANDY BRANDY WINE OVER A SILVER FLAKE BASE AND ROSE BASE
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Aug 7 2009, 09:59 PM~14708494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 7 2009, 11:25 PM~14709217
> *CANDY APPLE RED AND CANDY BRANDY WINE OVER A SILVER FLAKE BASE AND ROSE BASE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Here are a couple I painted.

This is HOK Kandy Apple red over HOK Cinder Red base.

































This is HOK Kandy Brandywine over Orion Silver base with red flake mixed with silver mini flake.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> Here are a couple I painted.
> 
> This is HOK Kandy Apple red over HOK Cinder Red base.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MAC (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:32 AM~14615519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thats one bad ass paint job what is the base color and candy


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

any one got any left over dark reds???????? enough to paint a car


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Sep 3 2009, 06:59 PM~14974865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  Anymore pics???


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14452677
> *My Homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NICE


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

hot hues raspberry.over gold and red.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> > Here are a couple I painted.
> >
> > This is HOK Kandy Apple red over HOK Cinder Red base.
> >
> ...


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

apple red with orion silver base is the best imo


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:59 PM~14974865
> *
> 
> 
> ...




where is this car now


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Brandywine HOK Kandy with antracite base


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2009, 12:22 PM~15264340
> *Brandywine HOK Kandy with antracite base
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome Mark


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2009, 01:22 PM~15264340
> *Brandywine HOK Kandy with antracite base
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

jsut got done spraying these about 1 hour ago..


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 16 2009, 03:43 PM~15379891
> *jsut got done spraying these about 1 hour ago..
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, lookin good...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 9 2009, 04:42 PM~15927774
> *Hell yeah, lookin good...
> *


 thnx bro not long and ill be makin a build up thread


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 9 2009, 04:54 PM~15927919
> *thnx bro not long and ill be makin a build up thread
> *


what color and base? Looks good


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

apple red over 500 pounds of flake! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bosslac_@Dec 13 2009, 09:00 AM~15966469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol ounces?


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

lol 3 cans actualy ...i was jokin but i put a lot


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2009, 12:22 PM~15264340
> *Brandywine HOK Kandy with antracite base
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: *bad ass*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2009, 12:22 PM~15264340
> *Brandywine HOK Kandy with antracite base
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is beautiful!!!!


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14452677
> *My Homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark.+Oct 4 2009, 01:22 PM~15264340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Oct 4 2009, 12:22 PM~15264340
> *Brandywine HOK Kandy with antracite base
> 
> 
> ...


badass! love this color


----------



## G-LOW-NC (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Jul 24 2010, 12:11 PM~18129374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you pattern & spray? Looks good.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------

